# TV show this fall about life after the loss of electricity



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Revolution Tv Show NBC

I will probably watch it at least once to see how they portray things.

Anybody planning to watch it?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw part of the preview a few days ago. Not sure if I'll watch it or not. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I figure I'll check it out. I missed the boat on Jericho, and wish now that I'd watched it from the start so I could have been one of those writing to CBS to keep the show on the air. I STILL wonder what would have happened after they got to Texas!!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We'll give it a shot. We usually like the shows that J. J. Abrams is involved with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If I remember to, I'll probably give it a try, also.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, those of you planing to watch this...bump this thread when the time comes. We are so busy here in the fall that we usually miss the start of new shows (and old favorites), but I'm here daily for at least a few minutes


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mondays, starting this Fall, on NBC

[YOUTUBE]JwfCRAtkYEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LonghornGardens (May 23, 2012)

This show looked so cool till they threw in the token ninja at the end.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm questioning the airplanes just falling out of the sky. Every pilot practices to land dead stick. They do fall out of the sky if the engines fall out or off. (front or wings).


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't wait to see it, I liked how they showed how everyone's yard was converted into a garden, and they even had the cars turned into raised beds.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

I watched the clip that Cabin Fever posted.
Looks like a waste of perfectly good electrons, what a shame.
jim


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Is anyone else wondering if this is mainstream, we will now really look like wacko's (like we weren't before, lol)...........I will never again be able to tell anyone about the possibility of an EMP without them smiling and backing away slowly


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm questioning the airplanes just falling out of the sky. Every pilot practices to land dead stick. They do fall out of the sky if the engines fall out or off. (front or wings).


All modern Jetliners are fly by wire meaning electronically controlled. There is no dead stick flying in the big jets and many of the newer small ones, and they keep talking about it for cars also.

I will watch it, but I hate the thought of getting into another show that the networks will cancel after one short season, ala: Jericho, Terra Nova, etc.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I plan on checking it out too.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks awesome- but poor JJ's shows get cancelled so quickly! I hate HATE that they do that!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> All modern Jetliners are fly by wire meaning electronically controlled. There is no dead stick flying in the big jets and many of the newer small ones, and they keep talking about it for cars also.
> 
> I will watch it, but I hate the thought of getting into another show that the networks will cancel after one short season, ala: Jericho, Terra Nova, etc.


I am pretty sure you are correct. Most all control resistance is simulated. *Hopefully* there would be some type of power in order to keep control surfaces working.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> Looks awesome- but poor JJ's shows get cancelled so quickly! I hate HATE that they do that!


Well, LOST didn't get cancelled. It was probably one of JJ's best efforts. Heck, it was one of the best TV series in recent history, IMHO. I hope this program lives up to the quality that he created for LOST.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


It would be bad. I can do without the AC if needed and quit the ice tea yrs ago. I never have liked the super sweet tea. Now some of my friends,.......well, we will see.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

there was tea before air conditioning. And houses would just have to be redesigned with decent windows for the air flow, as they were in "the olden days".

It may get a few of the snowbirds to go north again, and would be a transistion period. But I think we could do it.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be at work while the show is on so if I'm going to see it I will have to record it to watch later. I have all the stuff needed to do that I just don't know how to use it. I'll either get some 4 yr. old to show me or do a couple test runs before then. I have Jericho on DVD. It hasn't been that long ago that it was on TV but you know some of the details of the show are already a little hard to recall. I will watch the whole thing again in a year or two during some cold week of bad weather.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Well, LOST didn't get cancelled. It was probably one of JJ's best efforts. Heck, it was one of the best TV series in recent history, IMHO. I hope this program lives up to the quality that he created for LOST.


If this happens- and it lasts like LOST and is as good as LOST- one of my Life's dreams will come true- 
I have a hole in my soul since LOST ended LOL


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

since I don't have tv, i wont be watching it.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.



If they filmed it at my house, that would still be happening ( except we use Splenda in the tea )


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


With shade trees and a breeze I can make it on the 100 degree days we get here for (usually) months on end. That why the Siesta was invented.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

NickieL said:


> since I don't have tv, i wont be watching it.


I won't be watching either but if I remember to I may pull the plug and suffer:shrug: Or maybe I will be at the off grid cabin and enjoy it knowing there won't be a bill sent later....James


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I also saw an ad for a movie about looking for a best friend to share teotw, appears to be a comedy as they said something about adequate supplies of potato chips and guns.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep i will be watching... I figure though if i like it.. they will cancel it.lol


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

We plan to watch, unless it gets to be too phony.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

TnAndy said:


> If they filmed it at my house, that would still be happening ( except we use Splenda in the tea )


Looks like there is electricity involved in your set up. Solar cells dont work either in the series.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Might be worth a look. Although knowing myself I'll probably forget the name of the show and not watch it anyway.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Always wondered if solar panels would survive an EMP. Know the controllers and inverters wouldn't... unless one kept a spare set in a faraday cage...


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


A true born and bred Southernor can handle the heat, but hot sweet tea? My Gawd that is SHTF!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Looks like there is electricity involved in your set up. Solar cells dont work either in the series.



That was my take. It was some "thing" that affected all power, and nothing still worked 15 years later (unless you had the magic widget). It wasn't an emp event, that would be a one time thing, not affecting things later.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think it looks decent for sure..time will tell.

if something like this happened there would still be lights in certain places..or i think there would be...dams generating power ,windmills,waterwheels etc.as long as emp type thing didnt damage the internal stuff.

do you think down inside a dam is emp proof?

theres a old place here locally the guy had power before anyone else..he had a waterwheel and had 12volt power in the house and this was 30 years before they built our power dam.

people forget where theres a will theres a way.ever read about the kid in africa built a windmill from lookin at books so he could read at night and learn.its a great story.he even got to go to college here in the u.s.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

RebelDigger said:


> A true born and bred Southernor can handle the heat, but hot sweet tea? My Gawd that is SHTF!



springhouse


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"Know the controllers and inverters wouldn't... unless one kept a spare set in a faraday cage... " Do you mean I now have to either get an extra set and keep them in a microwave oven or build a cage around my controllers??? The neighbors are already wondering about all the microwave ovens I have.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

So, I watched the preview...They seem to use the premise of an EMP knocking out at least the America's (north and south), bypass the 75% die off of the population the first year, and pick things up 15 years later. Looks like it will be a typical small screen drama that I won't be watching.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

This business of "even batteries don't work" sounds like more of the supernatural pooh that afflicts so much SHTF fiction. It looks like this show has a 'magic amulet' that lets some characters cheat on the no-electric rule. So I suspect that there will be other 'magic' short-circuits whenever the writers find themselves in a box. 
Oh well, I will probably watch--mainly to come & discuss & learn something here.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope it doesn't fall into the multiple-writers, disconnected episode trap I saw Lost as doing. For a while, Lost seemed primed to follow a "hard sci-fi" path with the "smoke monster" being some sort of nanotechnology cloud, perhaps with alien or extra-dimensional or future origins or some such. Black holes and wormholes being manipulated and flummoxing time and causality, and so forth. At other times, I think different writers sent episodes down paths that could only be resolved at the end as "they were killed, in Purgatory, or a split second of Buddhist contemplation of karma, then it got better,"(like Jack in 24 kept doing after *he* had things happen that would have offed any other human.)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> "Know the controllers and inverters wouldn't... unless one kept a spare set in a faraday cage... " Do you mean I now have to either get an extra set and keep them in a microwave oven or build a cage around my controllers??? The neighbors are already wondering about all the microwave ovens I have.


I'm no expert Yucca, but I have 'thunk' about it a lot. If the controller/inverter are hooked up to a set of panels, there's that length of copper wire acting like a receiver, drawing the power into the controller/inverter from the panels. I'd guess that an unconnected un-Faraday'd controller/inverter would survive better than one connected. I know some of these magic boxes are exorbitantly priced, and who can afford 'backups'... However, a basic controller wouldn't be so bad.

I can't afford an extra of either, right now. Would love to have both in a large grounded/insulated 40mm ammo can (Faraday cage).

CF, I'm thinking a lot of southerners would wish they were northerners when summer rolled around... and northerners would wish they were southerners when winter rolled around... The heat won't kill a healthy person... the cold can, especially if there's nothing but wood heat available and no way to cut wood.

I do 'loves' my ice in the tea. Luckily, EMP's have zero effect on the chemical cooling process of ammonia based refrigeration systems (NG/Propane refrigerators/freezers)...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


We'll all learn how to put pipes in the ground with computer fans and a tiny solar panel to keep the air flowing. Nothing like free A/C on those hot days. :bouncy:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Where did Charlie get her eye shadow after 15 years.

To the OP, like NickieL, YES, we have no DTV, we have no DTV today.

We COULD drive 10 or 25 miles to one of the big box stores and watch. Do you think they would mind very much if we brought popcorn, drinks and used their chairs?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Rick said:


> Where did Charlie get her eye shadow after 15 years


Yeah. And, awful nice clothes for 15 years post EOTWAWKI.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

morningstar said:


> ...I will never again be able to tell anyone about the possibility of an EMP without them smiling and backing away slowly


You mean that they don't already do that?


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I figure I'll check it out. I missed the boat on Jericho, and wish now that I'd watched it from the start so I could have been one of those writing to CBS to keep the show on the air. I STILL wonder what would have happened after they got to Texas!!!


I think this show, was hitting a little too close to home, so to speak.


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

But if you make shows about stuff like this, you can desensitize the masses. When you try to talk "seriously" about one of these subjects, you'll just get the polite smile, an "uh-huh", and knowing nod while the person continues on just knowing that nothing like that could ever happen here. You know, I think I'll agree with those folks, too. So... Who's up for a trip to see the Twin Towers. 'Cause, you know, nothing like that could ever happen here. *removes tongue from cheek*


----------



## A.T. Hagan (May 1, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't wait for the episode where they show the people down south during the summer without their A/C and ice cold sugar tea.


 We'll just have to go back to the way it used to be say back when I was a boy before a/c became universal or when my grandfather was a boy before ice was plentiful and cheap. 

We've always had a two-part economy. In the summer time we skinned alligators. In the winter time after the mid-west and northeast depopulated we skinned tourists. They are a lot more plentiful and easier to catch! :grin:

Y'all tell me what the show is like. I don't have time for television.


----------

